# Help making a signature...



## Njrg (Jul 7, 2010)

Simple... Just take this picture...

http://i47.tinypic.com/25ezmz8.jpg

Resave it in photoshop as a jpg so it will use less space.

I can't save in MSPaint because it significantly reduces quality.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll do it. But please use the sticked Request thread next time!


----------



## Magnets how do (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Njrg (Jul 7, 2010)

Magnets said:
			
		

> Thank you. I like your best :'o :3
> 
> QUOTE(MegaAce™ @ Jul 7 2010, 02:52 AM) I'll do it. But please use the sticked Request thread next time!


Its faster making a new thread.

And its not like I asked one to make a sig for me.

I just had trouble because my only image editing software is MSPaint and it sucks hard with jpgs.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 7, 2010)

Try Paint.NET if you want. It's freeware and more advanced.


----------



## sprogurt (Jul 8, 2010)

If you're gonna keeping opening and saving an image I'd save it as a .png as it's a lossless format whereas a .jpg will gradually lose the image when it has been repeatedly opened and saved.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 8, 2010)

sprogurt said:
			
		

> If you're gonna keeping opening and saving an image I'd save it as a .png as it's a lossless format whereas a .jpg will gradually lose the image when it has been repeatedly opened and saved.


.png has a larger filesize though, so its not really great with the size limit rule for GBATemp (80kb avatar and sig together). As long as its only saving once (I can't think of a reason why you would need to reedit it, unless there is some detail to add or something to remove...), its not going to be THAT bad anyways.


----------



## sprogurt (Jul 9, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> sprogurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh fair dos. As you can see i don't yet have an avi or a sig so I don't have a clue about the filesize here but thanks for telling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I regularly have to redesign posters because of mistakes and tweaks that me and others spot in the final stages which is why i always keep an .xcf of the original...1 or 2 times isn't really noticable. You can tell it's changing by 5.


----------

